# Gj Jedlicka saddles?



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

Today I did my once a month sweep of pawn shops for saddles and I found a saddle that was stamped Gj Jedlicka...not familiar with these saddles. Are they good? It looked older and they had it priced $125.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Never heard of them, but horse saddle shop had one they sold for 550.00

Looked like an older model

.


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah, that's what it looked like except a little rougher, but still looked good. 15" seat, but the seat looked different, doesn't have that flower like pattern it was just leather.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

As long as the tree is not broken and no other major damage, 125.00 is a good price I think, as long as it fits you and your Horse


.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

That's a name I haven't heard of in years. As a kid when we'd drive down to Santa Barbara we would stop in. They probably have been out of the saddle making business for over 30 years. They did have a good reputation for solid good using saddles. They are more of a trendy upscale western store now.


----------

